# Cast-Away Movie



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Just curious fellas, have you guys watched that Tom Hanks movie Cast-Away? If not... not going to spoil it!

But for those who have, lets say you were cast away, came back home, and found yourself in Tom Hank's position. How would you handle the situation?


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

exactly the same as he did in the movie


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

First - I'd have gone to WalMart and gotten a new volleyball...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It's a toughie, I'd probably wish I'd stayed on my island heh

lol niceguy
That was an oddly saddening part of the film!


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> It's a toughie, I'd probably wish I'd stayed on my island heh
> 
> lol niceguy
> That was an oddly saddening part of the film!


That was actually part of why I liked the film, as it did not have the typical Hollywood ending. Sad, but realistic.

I think I would have done what he did as well.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

nice777guy said:


> First - I'd have gone to WalMart and gotten a new volleyball...


Lmao! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

stopandmakecoffee said:


> exactly the same as he did in the movie


I forgot what he did in the movie, but I would say it is time to move on.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Open the damn box.


----------



## Aitrus (Mar 25, 2013)

I was a survival instructor in the military for a time. At multiple stages in our 6 month training we were unexpectedly put into solo survival situations. Some long, some short. Most followed a similar pattern to what Hanks went through. 

First is disorientation and realization and acceptance of the situation. Then inventory of immediate survival needs, the assets available to you to meet those needs, and prioritizing and meeting of those basic needs.

Then comes reassessment of the situation, assets and long - term needs. Prioritize your actions to get the most done with the energy and resources you have because both dwindle overtime unless you find a way to replenish them. In all stages there is an element of improvisation, trial and error, and failure to get it perfect (or right the first time.)

Follow the Rule of Threes, keep the warmth and water inside as much as possible, and never, ever give up. That one thing will get you through things that others won't.

There's more than one way to skin a cat in most things relating to survival. What the movie portrays is certainly possible and a viable way of making it through the ordeal alive.

I could go on and on about this subject, so I'd better stop now.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

I always thought that this film was about divorce. NOT that Tom hank's character suffered a divorce or anything, but I am into film interpretation...and I tried to think about what the director wanted to get across to the audience...since we will rarely be in a similar situation as being stranded on a desert isle...and divorce popped in my head. Cos when big changes happen in our life, we feel isolated and cast away...at a place where we have to think about survival and relearning how to take care of ourselves again...facing the very ugliest parts of ourselves...but at the same time...we connect with a strength and hopefully make a decision to rejoin life again (take the risk to leave the island). At the end, he stands at the crossroads...and you can't tell me that he ain't thinking about heading back to that chick's place. He is starting over, getting over the pain of loss and what-could-have-been with his former fiance. I don't know...it made me think of the divorce journey.


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

I saw a video where Tom's character delivers the package and she opens it and it is a solar powered satellite phone and a GPS locator - basically everything you would want to have if you were stranded on an island and needed to be rescued...

That movie was a tour de force. Some people thought it was boring but I thought of is more as a psychological thriller.

Anyway, in the end what other choice did he have? She had moved on. She had a child. Getting back to her had been an inspiration, but the act of doing it changed him, and while the situation might have sucked he had his whole life ahead of him and he knew that he could accomplish anything he wanted.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> I saw a video where Tom's character delivers the package and she opens it and it is a solar powered satellite phone and a GPS locator - basically everything you would want to have if you were stranded on an island and needed to be rescued...


:rofl: Yeah I saw that

I guess he had to move on, but it was rather tragic really


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Just curious fellas, have you guys watched that Tom Hanks movie Cast-Away? If not... not going to spoil it!
> 
> But for those who have, lets say you were cast away, came back home, and found yourself in Tom Hank's position. How would you handle the situation?


Are you talking about the final question the movie poses (i.e. Which direction did he drive?) or how he handled the fact that Kelly (Helen Hunt) has moved on with her life? (Yet still has feelings for him.)


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

In real life people disappear for 10 years and then show up in a Florida trailer park with other transients and petty criminals.


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

It was a fed ex commercial - just found it again on you tube. Funny stuff...


Cast Away + Fed Ex Spoof - YouTube


----------



## Bluecollar (May 23, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Just curious fellas, have you guys watched that Tom Hanks movie Cast-Away? If not... not going to spoil it!
> 
> But for those who have, lets say you were cast away, came back home, and found yourself in Tom Hank's position. How would you handle the situation?


Cute redhead that welds=win


----------



## Kaboom (Feb 6, 2013)

Well in FLA or TX, you handle it with a shotgun or assault rifle. That new man of hers was threatenin me with a bag of skittles ossifer, I swears it.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

I

would just breathe.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

I'd honestly, and this is going to sound awful, but I'd probably try and reclaim what I lost. I wouldn't blame my wife at all for moving on but I would expect our great love to prevail in the end.


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

jaquen said:


> I'd honestly, and this is going to sound awful, but I'd probably try and reclaim what I lost. I wouldn't blame my wife at all for moving on but I would expect our great love to prevail in the end.


But what about Wilson?


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

BjornFree said:


> But what about Wilson?


WIIIIIIIIILSOOOOOON! WILSON!


----------



## talin (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't get why the ex GF still had all the maps out all over the tables.

If she's given up and moved on...what's with all that?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Now that's one freaky baby... =/


----------

